# Ordering a new bow, what draw length should I get?



## Nechako (Feb 26, 2004)

After a two year break from shooting archery due to stuff going on in life and injuries, I'm starting to get back into things.

I was looking into ordering a new bow just before I stopped shooting but never actually did. Unfortunately during that time my local bow shop closed up so I need to look at mail order.

My concern is what draw length I should get. Right now from my measurement, my old bow has a 29 3/4" draw length. 

Looking at this picture, does that seem to be a good fit? If so, for ordering a new bow, does 29 1/2" sound about right? Please excuse my dirty work jeans. 










Thanks for any help.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

It's a good start. Bear in mind that your draw length can change from bow to bow - in other words, the actual measurement on the bow may differ from what you actually have.

Great example using my own bows - my Athens Exceed is a true 29.5" DL. My Hoyt Ultra Elite is shorter by 1/2 inch on the cam setting.

Get a bow that has a wide DL variance. PSE is a great one with their 2011 lineup, and you get all the cam mods with it.

-Steve


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

the bow must fit you perfect... get it rite ...


----------

